# Great setup-Awful surroundings



## FoxSlayer (Dec 16, 2016)

Hey everyone, I was hunting for yotes and fox and all of the sudden, I get out to the field I'm hunting and there are 120 turkey! Don't believe me ask me for a video! Any ideas on how I should approach this? Should I set by and just watch and hopefully an attack happens? Do I scare them away? 
Ps. I don't have turkey calls...
All comments help


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I would just ease into your setup. Typically if the turkeys see you they will just move off. No harm no fowl.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

As said before, let them there. I say this for 2 reasons. First, it's natural, and if they are there, it will draw attention away from you if a predator comes in to your call. Second, if a predator does come in and you watch the turkeys, they will let you know if something approaches. It's almost like you are using them to your advantage.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> No harm no fowl.


That's just wrong Fred. The coyotes were just giving him the bird.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

FoxSlayer said:


> Hey everyone, I was hunting for yotes and fox and all of the sudden, I get out to the field I'm hunting and there are 120 turkey! Don't believe me ask me for a video! Any ideas on how I should approach this? Should I set by and just watch and hopefully an attack happens? Do I scare them away?
> Ps. I don't have turkey calls...
> All comments help


all good advise .

I believe you but I wouldn't mind seeing that video!lol.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

IF you can slip in and set up without a flock if turkeys seeing you.........you are da man.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## FoxSlayer (Dec 16, 2016)

fr3db3ar said:


> IF you can slip in and set up without a flock if turkeys seeing you.........you are da man.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


Haha I know right I'll post the video here in a second.


----------



## FoxSlayer (Dec 16, 2016)

kiyote said:


> all good advise .
> 
> I believe you but I wouldn't mind seeing that video!lol.


How do I post a video?


----------



## FoxSlayer (Dec 16, 2016)

It's not in my camera role... only photos are


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

Probably would be best to set up in the center of the turkey's, extra camouflage don't ya know?!?!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## FoxSlayer (Dec 16, 2016)

Haha! How about you get in the middle of a turkey flock and send a pic of you cuddling one and send it to me


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

I've got one on my mail route that I think might want to cuddle every day. If I figure it out I'll post the video of him

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## FoxSlayer (Dec 16, 2016)

Oh okay man!


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

He followed me down that rd for months. I've taken a different rte and now he follows the new carrier on that road.
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Love it !!


----------

